

Ask HN: Is there a browser extension for tagging HN users? - MWil

I searched but didn&#x27;t see anything relevant, either here or on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;apps<p>One of my favorite parts of Reddit Enhancement Suite is the ability to tag other users - especially so I know who else is a lawyer and who just likes repeating things they saw on Law &amp; Order.<p>But I&#x27;d also like to know more about other users and seeing who seems to have expertise in other areas or who works for X company might help me wade through a lot of the great content I might otherwise miss.
======
dangrossman
You could add it to Hacker News Enhancement Suite and submit a pull request.
Tagging users is already on the TODO list of features the author wants.

[https://github.com/etcet/HNES](https://github.com/etcet/HNES)

~~~
MWil
I'll keep a watch on that. I'm not a skilled developer yet myself plus I use
firefox not chrome so hopefully the stars align at some point.

